

Ask HN: Wrote a Blog Post, Comments? Critiques? Constructive Criticism? - addies
http://blog.adamallidina.com/2012/05/11/intro-to-ssh-tunnelling.html

======
aw3c2
\- The font looks terrible on my screen. No subpixel hinting or what that
fancy stuff is again. I see colours around the characters I think.

\- The font is big and bold and the lines are long. Hard to read.

\- The date is in that lunatic format where the date is not clear. Use DMY
ordering or write out the month.

\- Waterloo?

\- The site could use some layout. I actually thought you were abusing
Javascript for that because it looked so plain and so I enabled it to check
(with no changes).

\- The text has a lot of words, no visible structure and a lot of mentions of
AWS which to me is not related to the headline. I gave it one quick scanning
but could not really figure out what you are on about (the code parts are
trivial) so I lost interest.

\- Are you just trying to get referrers to Amazon? If so, make sure the links
are actually visible.

~~~
addies
Hey, thanks a ton for your feedback. I really appreciate it. To address your
comments:

1\. I'm actually concerned about this, it doesn't look obscenely bad on any of
my test setups (OS X, Windows 7 and Arch). Could you elaborate on what you
viewed the post on (Browser, OS, etc.?)

2\. I'm open to more suggestions on fonts :)

3\. :(

4\. Waterloo, Ontario - Where I happen to be writing the post

5\. I'm not much of a designer but I'm working on it. The site is just
statically generated HTML and CSS (yay Jekyll)

6\. The post really isn't intended for the tech savvy readers of Hacker News,
it's really just an instructional guide on how to setup AWS to tunnel your
browser traffic for you.

7\. No referral links :)

Thanks again for your feedback, it's a great metric for me.

------
addies
Hey HN, I just finished writing my first real blog post and I was hoping to
get some feedback. I would really apprecatie it if you guys could quickly skim
through it and give me any comments you have on it. The post itself is just a
simple guide on SSH tunnelling through an EC2 machine.

Thanks!

~~~
nintax
looks great.

------
alexitosrv
What you've wrote is great! Add another post for the prerequisite of the AWS
instance and link it there too.

Later, include more content on what you want to become an expert and surely
the end result will be nothing more than satisfactory! Go ahead.

------
DanielRibeiro
You may also wish to add -C2qTnN[1]. At least -C2 for compression.

[1] <https://calomel.org/firefox_ssh_proxy.html>

~~~
addies
Thanks! Great tip.

------
swang
It is DMCA, Digital Millennium Copyright Act. Not DCMA

~~~
addies
Ooops. Thanks for that.

------
sliverstorm
The page claims to be a "guide". It reads like an article. That is to say,
walloftext. If you aim to teach people how to do something with their
computer, it is generally good to cut down on the text and include some
helpful pictures, information on alternatives, and briefly address common
problems.

It isn't a bad post, but I don't know that I'd call it a guide.

